# Is this normal for post infectious IBS?



## anthonyb (Nov 22, 2016)

My "ibs" started out when I went on vacation in Hawaii about six months ago. I felt really sick to my stomach, feeling as though I needed to throw up and had diarrhea after I ate, if I could eat. Over the next few days my symptoms lessened and I had a my bowel under control, still loose stools, but pretty much all better. However, since then I've almost constantly had a lack of appetite and felt as though there was a pit in my stomach. Pretty much a constant stomach ache.

I've had all kinds of tests done and the only thing my GI doc could find was a constant mild stomach inflammation when I had an endoscopy.

Does my situation fit that of IBS because I almost never have Diarrhea, usually only after I drink beer.


----------



## Sgali (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey Anthony ,

It would be difficult to diagnose you with IBS with limited information . I can relate to the knawing feeling you have in the pit of your stomach as I had it myself for many years . What finally made it go away was Aloe juice ( Aloe Life , Aloe Gold ) mixed with coconut juice ( not the water , the thick creamy stuff ) . Aloe juice tastes awful , hence the coco juice . What worked for me may not work for you but it's still worth a try .


----------

